# Bluebird



## Djshakes (Dec 16, 2016)

My friend wanted me to post this.  Sounds like the tank has some filler.  This bike is his, I have never seen it, I don't know it's history, I have no association with it.  The price, product, arrangements are all established by him.  If you are interested call him.   Please don't contact me personally about the bike, as stated, he asked me to mention it on here.  That is my extent regarding association with the bike.  

http://wausau.craigslist.org/bik/5918331049.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/blue-bird-in-wisconsin.101271/#post-657639

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mpls-cr-bird.101647/


----------



## Djshakes (Dec 16, 2016)

I was reluctant to post it due to the the price and condition.   I didn't want it to reflect poorly on me.  

In fact, mods, please delete this thread. I don't want the liability.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 17, 2016)

Tim!  why did you sell me this Elgin!  Why Why Why?
You told me I couldn't go wrong and it was a 20G bike to the 'right guy'.
Who is that 'right guy' Tim?  WHO?
WHY timmy WHY????


----------



## locomotion (Dec 17, 2016)

being associated with this bike and the price should not be as bad as being associated to a friend with a room decor like this .... ouch


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 11, 2017)

Where the hell have I been that I missed this bike and the Sears Chief? aaah mother in law visit...why this weekend!?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 11, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Where the hell have I been that I missed this bike and the Sears Chief? aaah mother in law visit...why this weekend!?



You didn't miss anything on this one.  It looks decent now but the story could be told from looking on the inside of the tank.


----------

